# New Chi and he's sick



## Dempsey (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I just adopted my chi last week from a humane society in my neighborhood. He has been fine except yesterday he started with this congested/dry (the congestion seems to be coming from his nose but the dryness from his throat) cough that seems like he's trying to get a hairball up. He's managed to get some white foam/mucus up but that's it. This morning he wouldn't take any food or water and just stayed in his bed. I have an appt to bring him in tomorrow (an ice storm is not permitting me to go today) for an exam but was hoping there might be something I can do in the meantime to ease the wee man's ailment. 
Any suggestions, advice, etc would be greatly appreciated. 
I'm completely new to the breed but not new to small dogs.
Thanks!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The white foamy stuff could be from an empty stomach. Is the cough an actual cough or is it more of a choke/sneeze type of thing? Chihuahuas are know for doing something called a reverse sneeze and this is perfectly normal unless it is a constant thing. If it is a cough then it is possible she has come to you with kennel cough. Good idea to take him to the vet for a checkup to make sure. Please keep us updated


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

That sounds like kennel cough to me. And if it's not diagnosed as that then it is probably the reverse sneeze.

Jenna


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

4syth said:


> That sounds like kennel cough to me.
> Jenna


Me, too...And it's very common in shelter rescues. Pedro had it when we got him. They gave him antibiotics (amoxil) and within hours he was better! 

Good luck!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is suffering from a sinus infection & soar throat! You could give your chi honey. Sounds like he has a bad cold that needs antibiotics, but kennel cough is a big possibility too!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

poor little thing, let us know what how he does at the vets


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not sure how much he weighs but have you tried to give him
some boiled chicken, just to try to get some protein into him?
If he wont eat his normal food he may eat that.
Good luck at the vet.


----------



## Dempsey (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies! The poor little guy had kennel cough and a cold. Some antibiotics and he's eating, drinking and playing, lots of playing! But now that he's back to himself, he's nipping quite a bit. Any suggestions on some effective training to get him to stop?
Thanks!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How old is he? You should say "NO" firmly when he nips. Sometimes you could try lightly tapping his nose when he nips. If he's a puppy, it may take a little time. If it's an older chi, they will catch on a little quicker. Sounds like he's feeling much better and excited to be able to play with you. I'm so glad he's o.k. now.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad hes doing better and back playing and eating when buster nips at my hand i tap his litle nose and say no bite very firmly then put him on the floor he stops immediatly


----------



## Dempsey (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks! I've been trying to be very firm with him when he nips and/or bites. As soon as it starts, I put him down and walk away. I think it hurts his feelings! HAHA!


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Is he play biting or just nipping? if its play biting, i would strictly control the amount of hand/play fighting you do with him. Don't let him initiate play fighting, and when he starts nipping too hard use the other suggestions people use. I know with both mine ( who play fight entirely too hard Ow!) if i freeze and say easy they instantly stop and usually give a lick as an apology. it hasnt' fixed the strength of the bite, but it is nice to have a stop command. lol.


----------

